# VC vs dwarfs



## megavampiredeth (Oct 13, 2009)

so me and my bud have decided to build 3000 points of dwarfs and vampire counts, im playing vampire counts, i managed to take a peek at his army list,

- 1 or units of warriors
- a big block of iron breakers ( 20 or so)
- some shooty units cant remember how many
- at least 5 pices of artillery every one except flame cannon i think
- 2 runesmiths with nasty runes to ruin my magic fun
- a thane and a king dont know what runes
- probably a cople units of slayers, possibly with a slayer hero
- and some miners
How should i build my vampire army to beat this? i.e lots of magic, lots of zombies ?


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

Go with an army build that it is fun to play with not just one that can smash him.

IMHO, you are going to want to close on his warmachines/range as soon as possible so fell bats, direwolves, vampire on abyssal terror etc will be useful, I would go for lots and lots of ghouls, t4 will be very valuable.

Also using black knights to make the best use of woods/difficult terrain/cover etc.

I would still try to make sure that you have enough magic to summon zombies or increase the size of your units etc.

Lastly, keep your VC general hidden, imho ur general becomes even more vulnerable at 3000 points as there are likely to be more things hunting him down!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Im pretty sure a Vampire with hunter in the dark and another vampiric power will shut down those war machines, scout and the other 25 points could be spent on anything else


----------



## Wulfric_Nick (Oct 27, 2009)

Your playing against Dwarves??? Nothing you can field will beat him??? Bwahahaha... [cough cough] Sorry... a bit biased there, play dwarves myself.

In regards to what you should field, Sadly your facing an army that has a high level of Leadership base anyway LD9 for even the common Dwarf Warrior, so your fear and Terror causing troops will have less than desireable affect. Personally, as others suggested, watch out for Cannons, especially Organ Guns. They have a habit of tearing shreds even through your toughest of units. with Str 5 and -3 Armour save. So counter these with flyers that have a chance of taking on 3 Angry Dwarf Crewman [who are Stubborn while the Cannon still exists!]

Dwarven blocks of troops are tough, and I do mean Tough! WS4 T4, 4+ Armour save [3+ in front on combat] Makes them almost like Space Marines! And if your opponent is smart, he will take a Longbeard Unit in the Centre of a Couple of Blocks of Units, to get the Effect of "Old Grumblers" allowing Dwarf Units within 6" a Panic test re-roll... And the Longbeards themselves are immune to Panic.

Then there are Slayers... who are Unbreakable... nuff said.

If your enemy is taking Runesmiths, then i can forsee he will dominate your Magic phase with alot of Dispel dice. 2 Base, 2 Dwarven bonus, +1 for each Rune Smith... then he has options of taking the Rune of Balance = -1 to your Power Dice, +1 to his Dispel Dice...

These units will stay put... so be careful... But that's Dwarves for you.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

A Vampire lord with the 'ethereal' and either 'fly' or 'avatar of death' rule would be one tough cookie for dwarves.

Failing that, do it the old fashioned way....

Blood knights led by a lord with either dreadlance and red fury...or blood drinker, infinite hatred and red fury.

Either way...lots of death.


----------

